# Eheim 2213 or Eden 501



## wbaguesty (27 Oct 2009)

Hi all,

Need some advice on a filter for my tank.  Tank size is 19x12x10 so approx 10g - 45l.

Im looking to keep shrimp and possibly a few small fish, 5/6 at max.

What would you guys recommend for a filter?  I was thinking either the eheim or the eden.

Either way the filter needs to be able to sit next to the tank by the side, would the ehiem be capable of this?

Cheers


----------



## wbaguesty (27 Oct 2009)

The only other filter is the EX600 but compared to the eheim 2213 doesnt seem as good.


----------



## hipknoteyes (27 Oct 2009)

Have you considered a sponge filter - if it is for a shrimp breeding tank these are the safest filters - If it is a display tank they look a bit naff.


----------



## wbaguesty (27 Oct 2009)

Im after a planted tank mate.  The shrimp will be there because Ive always wanted to have some and find them interesting.   

Its only a small tank so want to stray away from having a filter inside, although saying that, the heater will be in the tank but hopefully can keep it diguised.

Regards


----------



## andyh (27 Oct 2009)

based on my experience with eheim over the years, i would vote for the eheim. 

For several reasons, No1 being flow and volume with accessories and support being second

andy


----------



## wbaguesty (27 Oct 2009)

Cheers Andy,

Would the eheim be ok sitting on the side next to the tank rather than underneath...

Guesty


----------



## wbaguesty (27 Oct 2009)

Just had another look at the eheim, I notice the intake is at the bottom of the filter so therefore it wouldnt cause a problem would it?

As long as it can sit next to the tank then thats ok, presume I can slow down the flow with the eheim also?


----------



## andyh (27 Oct 2009)

i have run eheim filters on the same level as the tank b4. You just dont get quite as much flow. I ran a 2222 with no problem for many years.

Andy


----------



## Themuleous (27 Oct 2009)

How about the eheim 2211?  I run one on my 25lkt cube and its perfect, but you'd probably have to import it and the euro exchange rate is rubbish at the moment.  Though I guess the ex400 would also be worth looking at, cheaper too.  If its anything like the ex600 I have it'll be a great filter 

Sam


----------



## wbaguesty (27 Oct 2009)

Cheers for the reply mate.

Would the ex400 be able to sit at the same height as the tank. I've looked at the 2211 and should be more than enough for 45l.

Decisions decisions....

Guesty


----------



## Garuf (28 Oct 2009)

The only reason I'd use a eden now is if I couldn't but a filter below the tank for what ever reason. They're nice little filters that do the job but I had issues with noise and rattling itself apart as well as needing to be cleaned once a week. 

The 2213 is more flexible, has more flow and is more reliable as well as quieter, the only downsides are cost and it can't be placed on a level with a tank. I'd go for the 2213, once you've got an external heater on there and lillys worrying about too much flow would be purely churlish.


----------



## wbaguesty (28 Oct 2009)

I was under the impression that the eheim could sit next to a tank due to the outlet being at the bottom, please correct me if im wrong?  

Cheers


----------



## Garuf (28 Oct 2009)

I don't have my instructions to hand but I'm as good as certain it needs a pressure to keep the filter syphoning. The ehiems really are the superior filter but if you can't put them below the tank then the eden really is a happy medium, if somewhat expensive.


----------



## vauxhallmark (28 Oct 2009)

You really want the tank's water level to be above the top of the filter - otherwise you're likely to have trouble with air/other gas building up at the top of the filter, where the impeller won't be able to remove it.

Mark


----------



## andyh (28 Oct 2009)

hey guys i ran an eheim 2222 for over a year at the same level as the tank with no operational problems. Just slightly trickier to start. I had it stood directly behind that tank to minimise pipe runs. No problems with gas build up at all etc.


----------



## Garuf (28 Oct 2009)

Odd, I used to lift my 2224 so it sat at the same level as the tank to stop it from pumping water while I did a water change!


----------



## andyh (28 Oct 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Odd, I used to lift my 2224 so it sat at the same level as the tank to stop it from pumping water while I did a water change!


Thats strange, as they can quite easily handle it. Was your tank particularly deep, maybe 6ft


----------



## wbaguesty (28 Oct 2009)

Cheers for the comments guys.

I shall try and google the dimensions of the eheim.

It needs to be able to sit next to the tank as this one is going in the kitchen.


----------

